# You want me to put what? Where?



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I know chonkie could get them to fit... but I ain't that good...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Oops!

Someone needs more marble.

To save the marble top, they could always purchase a widespread lav.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

you need the harbor freight faucet stretcher and shrinker kit, now get on the ball man, that was an easy fix..lol.............:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

This whole thing is nothing but a cluster F! We took over 90% through a rough, enough for inspection and drywall. Last plumber went out of business. Whole house gut/remod fire restoration job. Some of the crimps looked very unnerving! I'm not sure who supplied the fixtures, ho or restoration company. 

This job is over an hour away, and we would be done with it if the lav faucets were right and if the electrician knew what he was doing (and no leaks in the walls). Spots 23 and 25 was labeled as "well", however spot 23 was a 15amp and spot 25 is unused. Tried all the 230 breakers and nothing.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

At least you've got work, even if it is an hour drive. Maybe your boss took on the work to keep you guys working.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tommy plumber said:


> At least you've got work, even if it is an hour drive. Maybe your boss took on the work to keep you guys working.


Oh heck no. We've been booked 2-3 weeks out since this time last year with the exception of two or three weeks. Plus I need to take a day or two off a month for my own jobs that "can wait ". I've only seen him work on a Saturday three times in the last two years, today being one. Everyone, all trades I've talked to have been the same way around here. My business tripled in '16 over '15.:thumbup:


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Tommy plumber said:
> 
> 
> > At least you've got work, even if it is an hour drive. Maybe your boss took on the work to keep you guys working.
> ...



That is sweet bro, good for you!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

OpenSights said:


> This whole thing is nothing but a cluster F! We took over 90% through a rough, enough for inspection and drywall. Last plumber went out of business. Whole house gut/remod fire restoration job. Some of the crimps looked very unnerving! I'm not sure who supplied the fixtures, ho or restoration company.
> 
> This job is over an hour away, and we would be done with it if the lav faucets were right and if the electrician knew what he was doing (and no leaks in the walls). Spots 23 and 25 was labeled as "well", however spot 23 was a 15amp and spot 25 is unused. Tried all the 230 breakers and nothing.




Why in gods name would your boss want to get involved in some crime scene like that??

those are the kind of jobs you walk away from....when one of those crimp rings breaks in the wall they are gonna be calling you back out.... expecting you to fix them.....:no: 

WE turn down ALL fire restoration jobs....most of the time the restoration company is working on a shoe-string budget and expects you to 
do the work for " charity" 

The last fire restoration place we worked for back in 2003 went belly up and you can probably expect the same from this company too........ My only advice is to GET THE MONEY... and run away fast..


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

JessicaWhite said:


> If are you looking for the number one plumbing services company ? Explore to find the top heating & plumbing services provided by the Ahole Mechanical. They have best plumbing experts to serve the excellent services to their customers.


...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> ...


Dang it! I finally got my very own spammer in my own thread and it gets deleted before I see it. 

At least I got to know about it.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> Why in gods name would your boss want to get involved in some crime scene like that??
> 
> those are the kind of jobs you walk away from....when one of those crimp rings breaks in the wall they are gonna be calling you back out.... expecting you to fix them.....:no:
> 
> ...



I couldn't agree more! Problem is, the plumber that closed his doors is a good friend of ours. His body is pretty worn out, and he's only in his early 40's. I know his work when I see it, but unfortunately his last bunch of guys weren't very skilled. So to help him out we've been talking on his finishes, back calls, and some of his good customers. I've taken on his drain cleaning clients, cost is only a small spiff for any new customer.

I know this restro company, owner is a great guy, but I honestly don't want to do business with them.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

We went back this week to finally finish the finish. Electrician finally wired in the pump and they got the right faucets (well so to speak, one was a PF). 

Got everything thing hooked up and shut off to turn water on, and no water pressure. We aren't well guys, but have dabbled with them, tank, switch, just the basic dummy stuff. Primed the pump, and nothing. So we set faucets and took off.

I'm going to post a couple of pictures from my phone. One is a typical crimp, the other is where the election located the power for the power vent.

Oh, by the way, we are not responsible for any of the previous work done, so if we have to make Swiss cheese out of the house it's a extra.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> Dang it! I finally got my very own spammer in my own thread and it gets deleted before I see it.
> 
> At least I got to know about it.


LOL..I held off as long as possible to give you a chance..:laughing:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Before the drywall went up I did go through a check all crimps, found 5 that weren't.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

So... new shallow well going in. We put in the sump pump, got a call, inch of water in the newly finished basement. We had a 50+ degree day with rain. LOL! Just keeps getting better. What water we did get from the old well, the well guys pex did leak, the silver pinch crimp system. I don't care for it. Hopefully they didn't pressurize the system. Two finishes yesterday for the same plumber were diasterous. Had to cut drywall. One a cap not soldered on the bottom of a shower rough in valve, plus a missing hand held. The other... pex leak on the cold side.... I'll upload the pic after our repair... check out the solder. This is what happens when you stay home and let untrained apprentices do the work.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

....


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I like your vote of confidence, but I'm not that good. If they don't mind seeing the old holes I could get them in.

All I can say is wow, what a mess. Besides bad soldering, they also can't push the pex on all the way before doing a crappy crimp.


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

That is some shoddy shoddy work. I know he is a friend etc.. But how does someone let untrained apprentices go and do these job. This is the type of work a handyman would do. If I were the homeowner and saw any of this I'd be pissed. You hire a "professional " plumber to do good work. I could never let any of that slide. Thankfully you guys showed up to salvage the job.. But hopefully nothing comes back on you .


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Nothing will come back on us, we made sure of that. I know the kid that did the work. Great apprentice, jumps when you tell him too. Retention was slow at first, but less than a year later he's the head guy on the job site. Has the drive, potential, lot of it to become an excellent plumber with the right training. He's now learning to be a carpenter. But he was put in the position to do the work on his own without the training time and from what I understand moral went way down to the point where going to work was the worst part of the day, and anything to get it over with was worth doing.


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

Mark- Never mind "fix" the piping when the ring breaks, what about the damage caused when that line lets go ? "Last one that touched it, married it" ! Regardless if you weren't even doing any work near it ! People try to put the blame on the person they know is going to have insurance ! The other guy is probably on the other side of the country, and changed his name ! Can not believe your boss would take that job. If you guys have plenty of work. Job like that, I would not do it without ripping everything out. Otherwise something goes wrong, and the $h!t hits the fan !! They are looking for someone to blame.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

HonestPlumb said:


> Mark- Never mind "fix" the piping when the ring breaks, what about the damage caused when that line lets go ? "Last one that touched it, married it" ! Regardless if you weren't even doing any work near it ! People try to put the blame on the person they know is going to have insurance ! The other guy is probably on the other side of the country, and changed his name ! Can not believe your boss would take that job. If you guys have plenty of work. Job like that, I would not do it without ripping everything out. Otherwise something goes wrong, and the $h!t hits the fan !! They are looking for someone to blame.


Our friend is still in town and paying us for all back calls and finishes. As far as warranty, we only warranty what we install, nothing else. If his guy's work fails it's on him. This resto company is into us $30k+ since December 15th and exactly $0 has been paid even though checks are in the mail... I did work for this company before and payment was always an issue. We did a finish for them yesterday. Until they are paid up they're cut off.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Rear end hats. You have got to hate that. Time to go knocking on their door.


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

OpenSights- Totally agree, that you should only be responsible for your own work. I have seen similar jobs though, where a problem occurs, and everyone winds up in court ! I wonder if you had refused to do the finish, if they would have hand delivered "payment in full", or would they have hired someone else ? They sound like the type of company, I would do work for, "once" ! (Of course, that is if I have plenty of other work)
Also agree with GAN, I would be knocking on some doors. Except I would bring the "Louisville Slugger" along for the ride !


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

We have another job for them booked for next week. I'm wondering if we're going to do it or not. There's plenty of work to be had from them, but there's something very wrong with the situation when we're "Jonny on the spot" and they think we're a bank offering loans. Not my account. Plus they are quite the **** show. Half the time either their sparky is there when we show up or every other trade has already been there, or whatever they needed to do for us isn't done. I honestly hope we fire them.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Another one from the same restoration company...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I don't care if my septic tank is here, I want an addition built here!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

OpenSights said:


> I don't care if my septic tank is here, I want an addition built here!



THAT IS A GOOD ONE,,, surely you jest about this .....

did they actually pull a building permit and get it approved??? or are
you just blowing smoke up everyones ass??:whistling2::whistling2:/


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> THAT IS A GOOD ONE,,, surely you jest about this .....
> 
> did they actually pull a building permit and get it approved??? or are
> you just blowing smoke up everyones ass??:whistling2::whistling2:/


Sadly not. Same restoration company. 4 driveways down from my Master's house. Nothing is right, total gut job plumbing wise. Backward wyes, tees pointing down for revent on lateral lines upstream then capped, purple on cpvc, 1-1/2 washer lines, heat formed slopes in the pvc, modified fittings.... double that list if not more. We met the inspector out there to show him what was up there at the start so he knows what's going on there even in the case we don't take the job.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

This is one vent attempt? into a lateral from a crawl that's now caped off after a couple of 90s. Half of what's in that house makes absolutely no sense at all.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I would've taken more pictures, but with the inspector there...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

In the crawl under my kitchen I have an old clay sistern about 8-10' wide, 12' deep. When I discovered it I thought about making a trap door and using it as a time out space for my kid. I could even lower a basket down to him with some loation. Which would be appropriate as he has eczema now. Never happened though, shortly after we bought this house he stopped having to be put him in timeout.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow is all..................................


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

As far as a building permit, I doubt there was one. This is an old farm house on a dirt road in the country. Not out in the middle of nowhere, but in the 70s or 80s it probably was. The current owners bought it as a repo and found out about the septic after they brought it.

Wanna hear something else? The restoration company parked a temporary manufactured home in the back yard. They ran some yellow flex pipe with two booster pumps over to a 4" line that they found just outside the house coming from the tank. So when the drain field fails they'll have to put in a mound system.


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

Just take as many pics as you can. Hopefully you can "date stamp" them so if or when it should go to court because a crimp you didn't catch blows. You'll have concrete evidence, it wasn't your work. Bringing the inspector around to see was a good idea ! In regards to the "sistern" under your kitchen, as a "time out" for your kid. Lowering the basket down to give him food and stuff. I wish I would have had something like that when mine went through the "teen years" !!!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

We're ready for a finish...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> We're ready for a finish...


Same restoration company... this is in a church. They took over for another restoration company and the lady we talked to didn't know what the old bathroom looked like because that was before their time... yet it's an insurance job... I'm really confused about this one... we just hacked the copper out, cut the 2" electrical conduit drainage out, told them we'll be back when they demo it again.

I really don't know what my Master is thinking. Normally he'd be the first to fire them with no payments yet. Hell, if they were a customer of mine I would have stopped all work until paid in full. As he says "We're plumbers, not a bank!"


----------



## TheOfficeGirl (Dec 28, 2016)

*code violation?*








The professional handyman finished this basement all by himself.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Another one from the same restoration company...


The countertop guy installed the sink and faucet after we walked. :lol:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Update on the crawl space septic: we started the gut and rough today and had a bunch of questions for the GC and HO so we had a little powwow. From the sounds of it it's staying in service. One thing we have to do is tie the line from the grinder pumps into the correct side of the thank. I guess the GC is going to install a door to access it form the outside. 

This whole house is a plumbing nightmare. One bathroom group has two stacks, all fixtures are connected to both. The kitchen drain, which was a tee on it's side, a marvel, fip, 45 and marvel had backfall toward the vent. Needless to say it was packed with sludge.


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> ...


That's a fine Crimp.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

That's what happens when you don't supervise apprentices who apparently don't give a ****...


----------

